#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-05
<GeoRatt> Hello. How can I move the Close/Minimize/Maximize buttons from the top-left to the top-right? (Ubuntu 12.04 w/ classic GNOME)
<trism> GeoRatt: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<trism> GeoRatt: hmm, actually that may not be it in 12.04
<trism> GeoRatt: might still be under gconf then, /apps/metacity something in gconf-editor
<GeoRatt> Sorry, I'm a bit noobish but I can't seem to get either gconf-editor or gsettings.
<trism> GeoRatt: the first command with gsettings you would run in a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal)
<trism> GeoRatt: would try that first, I see the key on my desktop but I'm not logged in at the moment, otherwise you many need to install gconf-editor and search for the key under /apps/metacity
<GeoRatt> Awesome! The gsettings command did it. Thanks!
<trism> GeoRatt: excellent
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-06
<usuario> alguiene sta ahi
<darkxst> jbicha, you dropped a wrong patch in the last gnome-shell release
<darkxst> we still need this one
<darkxst> debian/patches/ubuntu-lightdm-user-switching.patch
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064269 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user switching doesnt work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, can you make sure to reinclude that ^ patch when you package gnome-shell 3.6.2
<everaldo> usuario_, pong :)
<everaldo> usuario_, si tenemos algunos aquí
<usuario_> dime
<usuario_> everaldo
<everaldo> usuario_, you just asked if "alguiene sta ahi"
<usuario_> ahh
<usuario_> perdon, es qeu llevo un lio con esto
<everaldo> :)
<usuario_> estoy intentando descifrar un archivo excel en ubuntu
<usuario_> pero no encuentro la manera, y nadie me orienta en los demas canales
<everaldo> usuario_, instala el LibreOffice
<everaldo> usuario_, con el terminal : sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<usuario_> okey
<usuario_> yque pasa con eso?
<usuario_> jajajajaja
<usuario_> eso ya lotengoo..ñ..
<everaldo> usuario_, Ahora puede abrir el archivo de Excel con LibreOffice Calc
<usuario_> y la contraseña?
<usuario_> yo dije descifrar!
<everaldo> usuario_, para descifrar este no es el canal adecuado
<usuario_> a
<usuario_> pero soy nuevo en irc
<usuario_> no tengo ni nick
<usuario_> me dices el canal para poder  corregir un trabajp
<usuario_> que tengo en excel
<usuario_> y soy un cabron yle pongo password a todo y encima distinta
<usuario_> y cuando introduci el DD extern
<usuario_> la sorpresa  mia fue que no me acordaba de la password ,
<everaldo> usuario_, realemente no sé, yo no uso de Excel
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-07
<nog> good morning
<jbicha> darkxst: oops, bug 1064269 would have been enough to fail verification on that gnome-shell SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064269 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user switching doesnt work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064269
<darkxst> jbicha, yup, that one slipped through the cracks though...
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-08
<Johnnybam> test
<TheLordOfTime> test failed.
<TheLordOfTime> lol i kid.
<TheLordOfTime> but there's other testing channels
<Johnnybam> lol hi
<TheLordOfTime> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Johnnybam> im sorry but i can chat in here but not in #ubuntu
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * TheLordOfTime points at #test
<Johnnybam> can anyone help me with startup configurations
<Johnnybam> im haaving an issue with wicd
<TheLordOfTime> you're probably not allowed to talk in #ubuntu for good reason
<TheLordOfTime> just sayin g:P
<Johnnybam> i dont get it
<TheLordOfTime> <Johnnybam> im sorry but i can chat in here but not in #ubuntu  <-- <TheLordOfTime> you're probably not allowed to talk in #ubuntu for good reason
<TheLordOfTime> response to your initial statement :P
<Johnnybam> i've never been to #ubuntu so what reason would that be?
<smartboyhw> Johnnybam, maybe you have not register
<TheLordOfTime> Johnnybam, um...
<TheLordOfTime> backtrack's not supported.
<TheLordOfTime> in any of the ubuntu or derivative channels
<darkxst> jbicha, was thinking it might be good to add tweak tool to system settings
<darkxst> jbicha, also is g-s-d going to be synced to 3.6 in R soon?
<Sonianovat> hola buenas
<jbicha> darkxst: actually, I just submitted patches yesterday to keep Ubuntu One & Privacy out of System Settings
<jbicha> *Ubuntu One & Software Sources (Privacy is only installed if you have ubuntu-desktop)
<darkxst> oh right, so what do you think about adding tweak tool in
<darkxst> or atleast update the keywords, so it shows in activities when searching for settings etc.
<darkxst> also I was going to look into enabling g-s-d packagekit backend at run-time (if update-manager is not available)
<darkxst> currently its disabled at build-time
<jbicha> this is annoying: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682529
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682529 in general "Application search - do not use generic names or comments" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> if you look in the gnome-tweak-tool.desktop, it has for the comment field "Tweak advanced GNOME 3 settings"
<darkxst> yeh I see, thats why it used to work circa precise or so
<jbicha> anyway, I'm happy to take patches for keywords; and GNOME seems pretty interested in accepting them now for 3.8
<jbicha> we can't backport keywords patches though as they are string changes
<darkxst> oh, they need to be translated?
<darkxst> jbicha, ok I will submit an upstream patch to add the keywords for 3.8
<darkxst> perhaps an ubuntu patch to add it into system setting
<jbicha> yes, so if you use _Keywords in a .desktop.in it will be translatable http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-packagekit/commit/?id=72dd21
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm trying to clean up System Settings from all the Ubuntu patches, not add more :)
<jbicha> darkxst: you're not on raring yet, are you?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 won't have any panels that open separate windows (like Ubuntu One or Software Sources do in 12.10)
<darkxst> jbicha, just running dist-upgrade to R on my main box now
<jbicha> ok, we're testing gnome-control-center 3.6 in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/
<jbicha> I believe the 2 blockers to uploading it are 1. figuring out how to get a separate Appearance panel for Unity & 2. rewriting the ibus indicator
<darkxst> oh right the upstream appearance panel is bad though
<darkxst> for example I cant set my 2560x1024 wallpaper to span both monitors
<jbicha> well once the Ubuntu Appearance panel lands, you can run XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center to use it instead
<darkxst> yeh of course, however that is one panel I would consider sticking with the ubuntu one rather than upstreams
<darkxst> there are a few bits and pieces in the ubuntu patches that would be nice to see upstreamed, but I have never had much luck with the gnome designers ;(
<jbicha> yeah, it's a challenge trying to change the mind of designers...it helps if you ever get the chance to meet them in person
<darkxst> jbicha, thats unlikely, I am on the other side of the world from most of them
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-09
<darkxst> jbicha, so I have "_Keywords=Settings;Advanced;Theme;Preferences;Extensions;" any others you think I should add?
<jbicha> Fonts; when GNOME 3.0, I heard lots of complaints about people who wanted to change the default fonts
<jbicha> *3.0 came out
<darkxst> ok added that then
<darkxst> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687949
<ubot5> Gnome bug 687949 in general "Add keywords to desktop file." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jonne> hey, i was wondering how i could change the gdm screen so it doesn't require you to slide upwards to unlock it
<jonne> it's sort of un-userfriendly on non-touch devices
<darkxst> jonne, if you mean from an extension, I dont think you can
<jonne> i mean however
<darkxst> would need to patch the javascript code for the screenShield
<jonne> there are no alternative themes i can install?
<darkxst> no
<jonne> wtf
<darkxst> and I believe extensions are disabled in the lockscreen
<jonne> will loghtdm load gnome fine?
<jonne> *lightdm
<darkxst> jonne, yes lightdm will work fine
<darkxst> and you will get the old lockscreen then
<jonne> ok, i'll just switch to that then, tnx
<jbicha> jonne: you can press Esc or Enter to unlock the "lock shield"
<darkxst> fwiw you dont actually have to slide up to unlock
<jonne> i just don't see the point of it
<jbicha> Windows 8 has a very similar lock screen
<jonne> i mean, sure it makes sense on a tablet
<jbicha> it's very handy for tablets and it looks cool on desktops
<darkxst> jonne, you do realise gnome-shell does not (yet) run on any tablets
<jonne> there are certain laptops with touchscreens, but yes, normal pc's generally don't do touch. which is why i don't get everyone moving to touchfriendly desktops without anyone having the hardware to back that
<darkxst> jbicha, my main concern is the locking animation feels like its going to bring by desk crashing down (on my multiple monitors)
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't understand, is it too slow?
<darkxst> a little overwhelming I would say
<darkxst> 1 monitor its fine, but 2 or 3 and it becomes epic
<jonne> surface comes close to mixing both, but is underpowered for real work (and i'd love to run gnome on one of those babies, not sure if anyone cracked it yet)
<darkxst> jonne, arm surface is locked via secure boot
<jbicha> darkxst: lol, uhhh, take a deep breath and close your eyes when unlocking?
<jonne> reboot time
<darkxst> lol designers said the same thing about my overview animation complaint
<jbicha> or unplug a few monitors, lol
<darkxst> jbicha, oh that is the solution, and here I was thinking adding more!
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-10
<darkxst> jbicha, when I dist-upgraded to R, my gtk theme got set back to Ambiance somehow ;(
<jbicha> I can't think of anything we touched that would have done that
<nog> just a quick question guys... will will gdm 3.6.2 be available for 12.10?
<darkxst> I know its completely strange..
<nog> when*
<darkxst> nog, sometime after its released!
<jbicha> we don't have the Ubuntu One installer by default in Ubuntu GNOME 12.10
<nog> uhm.. i think it was a couple days ago
<darkxst> jbicha, oh right, got confused there then
<jbicha> nope, 3.6.1 is the latest http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/tree/NEWS?h=gnome-3-6
<nog> ahh, so its really close then.. maybe its just finalized for release
<darkxst> nog why do you want gdm 3.6.2?
<nog> the ability to actually disable the user list
<nog> its a requirement for my company
<darkxst> nog, oh that is in gnome-shell 3.6.2
<nog> yea
<darkxst> once it gets released
<darkxst> nog, not gdm
<nog> ahh
<darkxst> gnome-shell does the greeter
 * nog isnt too familiary with the workings of gnome-shell
<nog> ahh cool
 * nog obviously cannot type tonight
<jbicha> nog: that's part of gnome-shell 3.7, not 3.6
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660660
<ubot5> Gnome bug 660660 in login-screen "Gdm 3.2 ignores /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> jbicha, I believe they are hoping to include it in 3.6.2
<nog> yea..
<darkxst> jbicha, I vaguely remember someone on here having dependency issues with U1 perhaps thats what this guy is complaining about
<nog> i was about to say i guess i cannot read because it sure looks like 3.6.2 is it
<darkxst> nog, it hasnt been committed into 3.6 yet
<darkxst> however I presume fmeuller is yet to cherypick patches for the next release
<nog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1072838 <-- i submitted that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072838 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM 3 disable-user-list=true does not work with gnome-shell greeter" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nog> i guess where i was coming from is that the status is fix-released
<jbicha> ok, someone should follow up with the GNOME devs to make sure it gets in since I expect the next gnome-shell release Monday or Tuesday
<jbicha> nog: and then we'll package it for 12.10 where it will need to wait at least seven days in -proposed before getting promoted to quantal-updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nog> jbicha: cool.. was just wondering about it
<nog> the only reason i am up in arms about the whole thing is i work for a government contractor and its very much a security issue.. and since my dev environment is ubuntu its nice to have it.. yes, we had worked out the gnome-fallback but you know.. i love eye candy
<nog> haha
<jbicha> ah, but gnome-fallback will be dropped before the next lts; if you need that desktop it would be safer if you used 12.04 LTS
<jbicha> wow, we have a lot of ubuntu-help links; I'm fixing that for 13.04
<darkxst> ubuntu-help?
<jbicha> help links that pull up the Ubuntu help instead of the GNOME help
<nog> as long as that disable user list functionality for gnome-shell sticks around, i wont need gnome-fallback
<jbicha> nog: oh good, gnome-shell just keeps getting better :)
<nog> i love gnome-shell... best UI i have used...
<nog> i like eye candy WITH functionality
<nog> extensions ftw
<nog> i use the shell-shape extension
<jbicha> nog: you're a sysadmin?
<darkxst> nog, thats quite a bit more than just a gnome-shell extension
<nog> jbicha: i am a developer that does some sys-admin work..
<nog> darkxst: yea, it is.. but its loaded as an extension
<darkxst> nog, well as in it actually patches mutter etc as well
<nog> i havent dug into the inner workings of it.. i should though.. get it to work correctly with dual monitors
<jbicha> nog: Jasper said at the Boston Summit that he was looking into adding an rpm download feature to extensions.gnome.org and adding .deb shouldn't be much harder
<nog> that would be cool
<nog> ive had good luck with just flipping the switch on extensions.gnome.org though
<darkxst> hopefully auto-updates will land for 3.8 as well
<nog> that would be cool
<darkxst> jbicha, so the idea with the new build system is to leave R-proposed disabled right?
<darkxst> and just wait until packages filter through to main
<jbicha> darkxst: that's what I do and recommend
<darkxst> I still don't know why they don't remove the "partial upgrade" button for dev releases (although I suspose it won't be a problem so much now)
<darkxst> jbicha, I think I mentioned this yesterday, but I am going to look at patching g-s-d to enable the packagekit backend at run-time, if update-manager is not installed
<darkxst> currently its disabled at build-time
<darkxst> however I pretty sure that not likely going to be an upstreamable patch
<darkxst> does this sound like a reasonable way to tackle the issue?
<darkxst> I have been running with g-s-d with pk backend for a few weeks and it works well
<darkxst> but obviously if update notifier/manager are installed you get double update notifications
<jbicha> could update-notifier just use the g-s-d p-k integration?
<jbicha> I don't work with any of that code
<darkxst> I have not really looked at update-notifier code closely
<darkxst> but it just has a bunch of hardcoded shell commands that call various python scripts
<darkxst> are ubuntu interested in better p-k integration though?
<jbicha> I'm guessing the policykit stuff has more maintainers than whatever Ubuntu has been using
<darkxst> ^packagekit
<jbicha> yeah ;)
<darkxst> well I suppose most of the ubuntu package mangement apps are a custom stack of python scripts
<darkxst> with the exception of update-notifier with a custom c program
<GSMgsm> hola
<GSMgsm> alguien sabe el comando para desistalar tor  totalmente junto con vitalia, muchas gracias
<darkxst> GSMgsm, can you ask in english, pls
<GSMgsm> no
<darkxst> GSMgsm, well sorry then I dont understand spanish or whatever your language is
<GSMgsm> nose hablar ingles, perdona
<darkxst> es posible que desee para tratar de somwhere más, entonces yo no creo que nadie aquí habla español (excepto google!)
<GSMgsm> thanks
<GSMgsm> okey
<GSMgsm> bye
<GSMgsm> soy novato , perdona
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-11
<eager> hi all, I'd like to get rid of all chinese locale
<eager> where can I erase CHINESE locale's dictionaries?
<eager> keyboard layout settings is buggy, but as a workaround I'd like to purge chinese dictionaries, so that it falls back to English
<darkxst> jbicha, I think ubuntuone-client-gnome should depend on ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-04
<maiki> Hiya folks. I am trying to find the preferences in gedit.
<maiki> It isn't in the edit menu, nor any other place. Is there another package I should install?
<ennova> maiki: Click on the Gedit icon beside the Activities button on the top panel
<maiki> It just says quit.
<ennova> Which gnome version are you using?
<maiki> Without looking it up with --version, it is the one that came with Gnome Ubuntu 13.10.
<maiki> Er, Ubuntu Gnome.
<maiki> GNOME Shell 3.8.4
<ennova> Well, afaik the preferences are in that menu, Is there a Gear icon on the right top corner of the window
<maiki> Nope. I am stumped.
<maiki> Figured I was missing something obvious, but I've gone over all the normal things. Odd that it isn't in the edit menu, though.
<maiki> I was thinking of removing and installing again, but when I go to remove it, it wants to remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop as well.
<maiki> That sounds scary.
<ennova> Had you by chance installed unity
<ennova> This might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170457&p=12769702&viewfull=1#post12769702
<maiki> Thanks ennova. I guess I can try to edit it with dconf-editor. Would you happen to be able to check the color schemes? I can put in a string, and the default is classic. I am not sure what the others are called.
<maiki> Also, does no one else have this issue? I thought it would be wide-spread, can't figure out what is different on my system.
<pratnala> hello
<pratnala> is ubuntu gnome 14.04 shifting to mir as well?
<pratnala> what are the implications for mac users? will gnome continue to run on a mac as it does now?
<pratnala> and why isn't there a gnome amd64+mac iso like ubuntu has?
<c_smith> pratnala, I think it's a bit early for most people to know that stuff.
<c_smith> 14.04 hasn't even hit an alpha milestone.
<pratnala> hmm. fair enough.
<pratnala> and why no special mac iso like ubuntu?
<c_smith> pratnala, the mac isos afaik were for booting with efi (not UEFI) where the multi-catalog part hadn't been figured out, might be wrong there, though.
<c_smith> pratnala, how new is the mac you're asking this about? if it's newer, it SHOULD have uefi and no issue with booting the regular image.
<pratnala> mid 2012
<pratnala> ubuntu gnome runs fine but sort of hangs up sometimes.
<pratnala> the windows just disappear
<pratnala> i have to restart gdm then
<c_smith> ah, well, tbh, I'm not a mac user (built my own pc) so I don't know much about them.
<c_smith> pratnala, I have that issue on both my laptops, that isn't a EFI or bootloader issue, that's most likely a bug.
<c_smith> pratnala, I recommend filing a bug about it.
<pratnala> ahh okay. thought it was a bug on my mac
<pratnala> where do i do that?
<c_smith> pratnala, launchpad.net
<pratnala> here? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team
<c_smith> pratnala, you'll need a launchpad account there, though. but be sure to give as much info related to the issue as possible.
<pratnala> i have a launchpad account already.
<pratnala> sure i'll try to give as much details as i can. but it is really very random
<c_smith> pratnala, only if you're using a ppa they maintain (i.e. gnome 3 staging, gnome 3 next)
<pratnala> i found a similar issue on askubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/235443/disappearing-windows-in-gnome-3
<c_smith> pratnala, give me a sec.
<c_smith> gonna look at that last link
<pratnala> i installed from ubuntu gnome and then added ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<pratnala> okay...
<c_smith> pratnala, then yeah, I'd submit a bug report to the gnome3 team.
<pratnala> but yeah i had this bug before adding that ppa too
<c_smith> and if you are feeling especially helpful, put a bug in to upstream at the Gnome bugzilla.
<pratnala> so which is the best place to file a bug?
<c_smith> pratnala, I don't have that offhand, but I'll get it, give me a few to grab it, launchpad can be that complex, lol
<pratnala> haha okay
<c_smith> pratnala, I'm assuming you'll be having the issue with gnome shell itself.
<pratnala> yes gnome shell
<c_smith> there's a launchpad page for that.
<pratnala> it happens once a day at momst
<pratnala> most*
<pratnala> where's that?
<c_smith> this is the package on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/gnome-shell
<c_smith> if you report it there, and the devs deem it's a bug in a different package, they'll move it.
<pratnala> alright. thanks a ton!
<c_smith> no prob! feel free to come back here if you have other issues. :D
<pratnala> one last question.
<pratnala> this isnt a bug.
<c_smith> alright. ask away
<pratnala> how to get the default ubuntu themes (ambiance and radiance)? gtk and cursor theme
<c_smith> that's a simple set of packages if I recall correctly.
<Waterbottle> Hello guys, before I download this: does this have Amazon integration and does it support UEFI booting?
<pratnala> c_smith, which packages?
<pratnala> sorry i dont have any idea
<c_smith> pratnala, for radiance, you'd either search for it in the software manager by the theme name, same with ambiance.
<pratnala> Waterbottle, I think amazon is unity specific but UEFI should work.
<c_smith> I believe both include the cursor, not 100% certain.
<pratnala> c_smith, in the ubuntu software center?
<c_smith> pratnala, yes, or synaptic if you chose to go that route. both would work.
<Waterbottle> Sweet, thanks Pratnala. I'd hate to have to disable the whole load of settings just to dual boot
<pratnala> c_smith, okay thanks again!
<c_smith> Waterbottle, yeah, that's the main reason I prefer Gnome. lol
<c_smith> pratnala, no prob. :D
<pratnala> Waterbottle, no problem buddy! just switched from Ubuntu to Ubuntu Gnome full time and am loving it :D
<pratnala> Gnome sure feels more professional and clean
<c_smith> Waterbottle, also, just a recommendation, but check out extensions.gnome.org when you install it.
<c_smith> that's the site for gnome shell extensions.
<c_smith> pratnala, true story, feel free to come back to this channel if you have more questions about Ubuntu Gnome. :)
<pratnala> i found something called light themes in synaptic but that didn't add cursor themes :(
<pratnala> i want a white cursor.
<c_smith> ah, that might be in the default install, don't know for sure, getting ready to wipe windows off this machine and put Ubuntu Gnome back on it.
<pratnala> thats called dmz cursor. found it :D
<c_smith> pratnala, nice!
<pratnala> i really like the mac style mission control in gnome! :D
<c_smith> pratnala, mind if I give a recommendation on a place to get some decent gnome and gtk themes, and cursor themes?
<pratnala> please do so!
<c_smith> http://www.noobslab.com/
<c_smith> that site has got a decent selection,
<pratnala> why doesnt tweak tool have a setting for window theme? it was there when i slapped gnome on top of unity.
<pratnala> thanks for that!
<pratnala> now my title bar looks like adwaita and window looks like ambiance lol
<c_smith> no clue.
<c_smith> anyway. you're very welcome.
<pratnala> thanks again!
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-05
<Guest97448> can i installubuntu gnome alongside win7 and kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest97448: Got space?
<Guest97448> yes, I got space. If there is option in instalation process to shring some partition, or something like install alongside them it woud be work.
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest97448: In 13.10 we have an "Install alongside" option. Are you using a PC with the Windows 8 logo?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest97448: (Even though you have Windows 7 installed)
<Guest97448> Ok. No, Im not using pc with win8 logo. Yes I have Windows 7, Kubuntu and about 100GB free hdd space
<Guest97448> So, there is "install alongside" option. Tnx for help.
<roasted> guys
<roasted> the gnome print gui is so depressing
<roasted> especially when all it does is fail to install any printer I have here
<roasted> all of my extensions are disabled upon reboot :(
<roasted> including my beloved dash to dock which is directly responsible for making the UI sane for my uses. :(
<Shotz> What version of GNOME is Ubuntu Gnome using?
<roasted> by default 3.8
<roasted> any of you guys having an issue installing printers
<roasted> every printer I try to install it just insta-fails. :/
<incisivejoshua> Hi. Does Ubuntu Gnome run Gnome Classic or Gnome 3?
<roasted> gah
<roasted> STAY so I could help answer!
<darkxst> robert_ancell, are you able to make me admin for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, if you're a member of ~ubuntu-gnome-dev you should have admin priviledges right?
<robert_ancell> there's no admin afaik apart from the team owner
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I am not yet a member, still need to apply for PPU to get into that team
<darkxst> roasted, normally can make arbitrary people admin by clicking the edit icon?
<roasted> tab fail
<roasted> and here I got excited somebody was telling me why 3.10 on ubuntu gnome won't install, literally, any printers on any install I have. :(
<robert_ancell> darkxst, ah, I can do that
<robert_ancell> darkxst, there you go
<darkxst> thanks
<darkxst> roasted, can you run try while logging with gnome-control-center --debug
<darkxst> and add to bug 1242658
<ubot5> bug 1242658 in Ubuntu GNOME "Can not add printer in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242658
<darkxst> also add ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-settings-daemon.log
<darkxst> roasted, you have the brightness issue? can you test the g-s-d that is building now in ppa:darkxst/gnome39?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-06
<starnix> Hello Everyone.
<starnix> I <3 gnome 3, is there any way to get ambience theme ubuntu-gnome 13.10 ?
<darkxst> starnix, you can install light-themes
<darkxst> but there are a bunch of bugs when using that theme
<darkxst> best to stick with adwaita really
<starnix> thanks, darkxst, I disklike adwaita. :b
<starnix> *dislike
<AdamSewell> I've got Gnome Ubuntu 13.10 installed and I'm trying to change themes. For some reason, everything changes just fine except the top bar (where the minimize, maximize and close buttons are). I've used the gnome tweak tool to change themes.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-07
<tehcha> i need help with gnome 3
<roasted> tehcha: just ask your question and if someone is available they'll answer. :)
<tehcha> thank you roasted
<tehcha> i have acidently replaced the gnome 3 bar task bar thing's image /background image with an icon
<tehcha> how can i replace that false pmg with the correct one?
<tehcha> it's got to be in the gnome files somewhere
<tehcha> right?
<odla> will ubuntu gnome use wayland in the future?
<birkhof> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-08
<Ticked> Please someone tell me they can tell me how to make a problem with my linux system stop I am using gnome desktop 3.4.2 debian wheezy stable I just finished a fresh install and install some of the apps I play around with and I logged out and the back into gnome 3 and the mouse pointer is shaped like cross hairs and is taking screenshots of everything I click and I am about to flip my lid and go nuts over this
<RJ45> palimpsest (AKA gnome-disk-utility) benchmarks using both 'Mb' and 'MB', both conveying the same number, check for yourself, I just gotta know, which is it?, Megabits, or MegaBytes? o.O
<RJ45> the axis on the chart says 'MB', but the number outputs below say 'Mb'
<RJ45> apparently a conformed bug about 3 months shy of 2 years ago;  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/919606
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 919606 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Disk Utility charts using MB instead of Mb" [Low,Confirmed]
<RJ45> I really need to know which it is, the results I'm seeing are suggestive of it being MegaBytes/s
<RJ45> (especially when compared with a real live transfer of files)
<darkxst> RJ45, sounds like an upstream bug
<darkxst> I would think its actually MB/s
<RJ45> darkxst: lol, 'upstream bug', isn't everything linux just one big 'upstream bug'? :P
<darkxst> RJ45, nope, lots of bugs are caused by Ubuntu patches/packaging
<RJ45> it's all just repos derived from repos, derived from other repos, it's repos all the way down I say! :P
<darkxst> upstream doesnt have repos!
<RJ45> aaanyways, yeah, from my own tests, I's suspect it to be MB/s.
<darkxst> RJ45, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=675686
<ubot5> Gnome bug 675686 in palimpsest "Benchmarking - graph reports MB/s but text reports Mb/s" [Minor,Resolved: obsolete]
<RJ45> darkxst: Hundreds of PPAs -> Debian .debs -> Ubuntu .debs
<darkxst> RJ45, what does that have to do with upstream?
<RJ45> *shrugs*
<starnix> Hello people!
<starnix> out of curiosity, what difference is ubuntugnome, if I installed ubuntu and then gnome-desktop?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-09
<Felix__> Hello :)
<Ace> Hello
<Ace> Anyone having trouble with gnome flashback on ubuntu 13.10?
<njalk> sorry Ace haven't been using it
<Ace> Alright im really use to Gnome 2 and really dislike gnome 3 because it can't categorize. Or well i can't see it
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-10
<Phoenix76> What are the plans for 14.04, GNOME 3.10/3.12?
<Phoenix76> I'm using Empathy 3.8.4 for the first time on Fedora and i'm not big on IRC so for all that i know i could be talking to my self :-!
<njalk> we're here Phoenix76 =)
<Phoenix76> Oh thanks njalk
<Phoenix76> It's because the conversation area in Empathy doesn't look like the typical conversation area in mIRC, X-Chat GNOME ect... So i doubted my self till your response, Thank you.
<Phoenix76> First time to use Empathy's IRC feature, But you know what... it's impressive like almost every other GNOME application
<Phoenix76> So... What are the plans for 14.04, GNOME 3.10/3.12?
<thrakk12> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-03
<darkxst> d1ndra, there is pretty much no c++ in GNOME
<darkxst> lots of c, vala, javascript (for gnome-shell) and a few python apps
<d1ndra> I know C too, but I've heard that developing with C take in a lot of effort and one has to focus on a lot of details. Would it be a good idea to enhance my knowledge of Python and work on something using it?
<knittl> darkxst: adwaita (default)
<darkxst> knittl, I have heard reports but not been able to reproduce myself
<knittl> hm. I will make a screenshot later today
<darkxst> knittl, are they just transparent?
<knittl> darkxst: yeah, the dark themed windows (for instance gnome-terminal) get a transparent title bar (still with title and buttons, but transparent background)
<darkxst> yeh seen screenshots of that, but I am hopeless at theming, so can't fix unless I can reproduce
<knittl> my guess is some invalid css properties
<darkxst> knittl, maybe its using the old adwaita, rather than the one that is now built-in to gtk package (for 3.14)
<knittl> could be a possibility
<knittl> how can I verify?
<darkxst> I'm not entirely sure, you could just try removing the old gnome-themes package if its still installed?
<knittl> iirc it was a dependency of ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<darkxst> knittl, let it remove that if needed
<knittl> alright. will try in the afternoon
<darkxst> knittl, ok let me know how it goes, I will be updating ubuntu-gnome-desktop for 3.14 in a week or 2 (on vivid) but can backport that to utopic ppa also
<knittl> sure. thanks :)
<mgedmin> knittl, it's also worth running apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate, to see if you've all the packages from the right archives
<knittl> will do (but I think everything is up to date)
<mgedmin> (also it _might_ be a driver bug)
<knittl> nvidia? how??
<mgedmin> I mean, if badly-drawn shadows can be a driver bug, why not badly-drawn titlebars?
<darkxst> mgedmin, sure it could be, but I have not seen any bugs with nvidia blob
<mgedmin> knittl, do you use the blob or noveau?
<knittl> mgedmin: proprietary nvidia
<knittl> nouveau doesn't work on my system (forces hard reboots)
<mgedmin> ok, that's interesting: my gnome-shell just crashed
<knittl> the hard reboots don't have anything to do with gnome-shell
<mgedmin> segfault in shell_app_compare
<mgedmin> ho ho ho UnicodeEncodeError in apport-retrace while printing the stack trace
<darkxst> mgedmin, apport-retrace is pretty fragile
<darkxst> and if the crash is from js code, you really need shell in a live gdb session so you can gjs_dumpstack()
<darkxst> one day gdb might grow support to retrace those things (I think someone at mozilla is working on it), but right now its not that way unfortunaley
<mgedmin> my disk hasn't got enough free space for all the debug symbols :/
<darkxst> most are pretty small except for bloody webkit
<mgedmin> interesting message in /home/mg/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log during gnome-shell startup
<mgedmin> (gnome-shell:30338): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: startup-complete: Error: Requiring GSystem, version none: Typelib file for namespace 'GSystem' (any version) not found
<mgedmin> missing dependency on some gir package?
<mgedmin> gir1.2-gsystem-1.0?
<mgedmin> yeah, installing that and alt-f2 r gets rid of the error
<mgedmin> I'll file a bug so this doesn't get lost
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1388736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388736 in Ubuntu GNOME "missing dependency on gir1.2-gsystem-1.0" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> mgedmin, or fix it and I will upload for you ;)
<darkxst> this month is a flurry of sorts, hopefully we will have all of core 3.14 in before alpha1
<darkxst> mgedmin, and I only have time to work on the real problems, that other team members can't do
<mgedmin> do you keep the packaging bits in a repository somewhere?  I could send a git patch...
<[vbm]> hi there, my 14.04 upgrade broke Gnome Do. I am running ubuntu with openbox + tint2 + docky and I can invoke Do with ctrl+alt+space but when I type something nothing appears. I googled it but couldn't find anything helpful. can anybody help?
<mgedmin> oh, gir1.2-gsystem-1.0 is not available on debian
<mgedmin> and here I was all prepared to report a debian bug
<mgedmin> welp, why is libvte in ubuntu so ancient (0.28.2)?  upstream is up to version 0.38 already
<mgedmin> and I want a bugfix from 0.35.1 (https://github.com/GNOME/vte/commit/a118544044e064ea1d3f36e959d961845ec9c317)
<mgedmin> never mind I'm an idio
<[vbm]> hi there, my 14.04 upgrade broke Gnome Do. I am running ubuntu with openbox + tint2 + docky and I can invoke Do with ctrl+alt+space but when I type something nothing appears. I googled it but couldn't find anything helpful. can anybody help?
<mgedmin> [vbm], wouldn't know where to start :(
<[vbm]> mgedmin, thanks anyway. I upgraded my X40 a couple of days ago and now I can't use do's shortcuts. It's a bit annoying as a I normally use it for everything that isn't on the dock.
<mgedmin> I can imagine
<mgedmin> is it gnome-do failing to find something?  or an input problem of some sort?
<mgedmin> have you tried google?
<[vbm]> gnome-do appears as blank. whatever I type appears in the box, but the usual autocomplete and with the 2nd box showing run does not appear
<mgedmin> any errors in, uh, ~/.cache/upstart/*.log?
<[vbm]> google hasn't been particularly helpful. most links are about how great gnome-do is and how to install it :) checking *.log now
<[vbm]> can't find upstart under .cache
<mgedmin> then maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<[vbm]> a couple of badwindow messages and a few "Cairo.Surface is leaking, programmer is missing a call to Dispose" but I'm not sure invoking do creates nay more entries on the log
<mgedmin> [vbm], I suggest asking for advice on #gnome-do
<[vbm]> thanks. will do. i didn't see that channel before. thanks.
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> Heavensbus, hi
<Heavensbus> lindol: hi
<knittl> darkxst: hi
<knittl> I'm at my machine again
<knittl> removing gnome-themes-standard will also remove gdm*, gnome-shell*, and mutter* (to name a few)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-04
<z0l0o1> website admin available?? site "locks" after shifting to secure pages... error code as fallows: (Error code: ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap)...
<mgedmin> somebody disabled ssl3?
<z0l0o1> well that made me feel like a noob... my TLS was off... (L to forehead)
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-05
<SonikkuAmerica> Are we packaging 3.14 for 15.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-06
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, of course, gtk should land in the next week, then we can open the flood gates and land most of the stuff still in -staging
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay! :D
<darkxst> 15.04 should be 100% 3.14
<SonikkuAmerica> Tell amjjawad I said hello, stay out of trouble, and thanks for letting me invest. Without him I would not be the Ubuntu MATE Communications team lead.
<darkxst> Ali is never on irc but I will let him know
<SonikkuAmerica> I know. Oh, I know.
<darkxst> though now he has come to my land, I can just text him if I need something ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Indeed. I have an inkling of why he moved, and phillw thinks the same way too. I hope he's doing OK
<darkxst> I think he is, but he hasnt found any work yet
<SonikkuAmerica> Work is hard to come by, no?
<darkxst> for what he wants to do, probably yes
<SonikkuAmerica> What *does* he want to do? Like I knew...
<darkxst> well IT, but he has grand plans of somehow making a living off linux stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh right, he wants to make another Canonical or Attachmate (fka Novell)
<darkxst> nah, don't think he wants to take it that far
<SonikkuAmerica> And I'll betcha he wouldn't take it to the other, Marxist, RMS-style extreme
<darkxst> nope, which is good, since I reckon the GPL and other copyleft licenses will be largely irrelevant in 10 years
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<darkxst> companies have realised the value of open source (atleast in certain sectors) and once that happens they will contribute regardless of license
<SonikkuAmerica> I doubt GPL, LGPL, &c. or commercial software will go completely extinct, but yeah
<komporto> hey gnomers. does one have an idea how i can modify the colors of the adwaita theme (i mean the highlight colors, which are blue by default).regards,
<komporto> napušite mi se kurca stoko šugava
<vianpl> Hi all. I've got an strange issue with my ubuntu-gnome 14.10 setup . It is a samsung series 9 ultrabook. Anytime I insert an sd card it gets mounted as read only, there is no way of mounting it as RW, and doing dmesg I get a "[sdb] Write Protect is on" message. The physical lock on the card is off. I can anytime modify the sd card on any other computer. Any ideas, I've checked the forums and nothing helped.
<hellslinger> hello everyone, I'd love to use the gnome3 lock in another desktop/window manager. I have gnome-settings-daemon running, but it doesn't lock on resume and the screensaver doesn't seem to come on
<darkxst> hellslinger, the lock screen is provided by gnome-shell
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-07
<mgedmin> laptop died a swappy death
<mgedmin> I upgraded two laptops to ubuntu gnome 14.10 and both do this about once a week :(
<mgedmin> both run without swap because both have SSDs
<mgedmin> one has 8 gigs of ram, the other has 2 gigs
<darkxst> mgedmin, I am confused how can a laptop die a swappy death when its not using swap?
<darkxst> you shouldnt have any problems with 8gb and no swap, 2gb might be problematic
<mgedmin> HDD LED on, computer nonresponsive (caps lock takes 60 seconds between keypress and led being on), mouse movement limited to 1/2px per minute
<mgedmin> the onset is instant
<mgedmin> waiting 20 seconds for some help (OOM killer?) doesn't help
<mgedmin> I don't _know_ that it was OOM
<darkxst> its booting into shell?
<mgedmin> what do you mean?
<darkxst> like you are in gnome-shell and its doing this?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> I'm looking at atop logs
<darkxst> is it really using swap though, or something else flogging drives
<darkxst> mgedmin, or iotop
<mgedmin> it shows the disk being busy between 92 and 102%, doing mostly reads at 230 MB/s
<mgedmin> this is forensic study now, I had to alt-sysrq-s,u,b reboot
<mgedmin> atop writes a snapshot of the system state every 10 minutes to a binary log file
<mgedmin> when the laptop became non-responsive gnome-shell's clock said 09:14
<mgedmin> I turned it off at about 09:37
<mgedmin> well, I hit Alt-SysRq-K at that point to kill X
<mgedmin> the S,U,B was at 09:39
<mgedmin> which is lucky, since atop wrote its last system snapshot at 09:38
<darkxst> I hit a similar issue caused by media-scanner, but you shouldnt have that installed on Ubuntu-GNOME unless you also have ubuntu desktop installed
<mgedmin> let's look at the 09:28 snapshot: I have 4.1G in cache, 112M free, 0 swap, sda is busy 102%, reading at 250 MB/s
<darkxst> can you ssh in and find what is causing the reads?
<mgedmin> processes reading from disk include: skype (8%), VBoxHeadless (7%), chromium-browser (7%) kswapd0 (6%)
<mgedmin> basically everything is reading from disk
<mgedmin> whoa, the page scan rate is 1603e6
<mgedmin> at 09:08:32 it was "PAG |  scan  76411 |"
<mgedmin> 10 minutes later it was 2744e5
<mgedmin> ten minutes later it was 1603e6
<mgedmin> and ten minutes later it was 1630e6
<mgedmin> my hypothesis: the kernel decides it needs to free some ram, so it starts discarding mapped executable pages
<mgedmin> and then all the running apps have to read them back in all the time
<mgedmin> which makes for 250 MB/s read rate and processes like Skype reading 13.5GB of data in a 10 minute window
<mgedmin> if I had some swap, maybe the kernel would push some dirty pages out
<darkxst> mgedmin, not too sure but you could try an older kernel and see if that helps
<darkxst> I have to cook dinner, then head out for the night, ping me tomorrow
<mgedmin> I want a system monitor applet in my gnome-shell
<mgedmin> one that shows the amount of free memory I have and doesn't block the main gnome-shell thread
<darkxst> mgedmin, my one is largely unmaintained now, and it does block unfortunately
<darkxst> stupid libgtop doesn't have an async api
<mgedmin> does gjs support threads?
<darkxst> nope
<darkxst> and it likely never will
<mgedmin> jay
<mgedmin> I used to use https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/ until I discovered that little gotcha with network filesystems going away
<darkxst> most of the real GNOME libraries have async api's though
<mgedmin> I don't think the kernel has an async version of statvfs, does it?
<darkxst> heh, I just disabled network filesystems, since it was causing blocking on stale mounts
<darkxst> well not just, ages ago
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1390358 and has no hopes of this being looked at seriously
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390358 in linux (Ubuntu) "Computer unusable under memory pressure with no swap space" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> mgedmin, did this just start happening? or you only just upgraded to 14.10
<mgedmin> before 14.10 it was "basically never" on my main laptop
<mgedmin> after 14.10 it's about once a week
<mgedmin> on my second laptop (2gigs of ram, a thinkpad x200, used as a media center at home) actually the same
<mgedmin> it would run out of ram about once a week (gnome-shell memleak in 12.04), but I could recover with alt-f2 r
<mgedmin> hey, it's now running 14.04, not 14.10
<mgedmin> and when it freezes this way I can't recover with alt-f2 r, I have to alt-sysrq-s,u,b
<mgedmin> so hm
<darkxst> its pretty damn critical if you can't even switch to a VT
<mgedmin> the media laptop typically freezes when my wife opens a youtube video
<mgedmin> I can switch to a vt, if I'm patient enough
<mgedmin> I can't log in, because  login it times out after 60 seconds without giving me a chance to enter my password
<mgedmin> once, just once, I lived through this kind of disk storm
<mgedmin> vmstat was funny to look at
<darkxst> mgedmin, i bet, anyway Im out now
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-08
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good morning ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, will you take care of the rebuilds for geoclue2? g-s-d, empathy and maybe webkitgtk (if you can test build locally, ppa builders struggle with that one)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Would that make it seeded anywhere unwanted?
<darkxst> what?
<Noskcaj> would that make geoclue get seeded on any images?
<darkxst> probably, don't imagine that is a big deal
<darkxst> geoclue1 is seeded everywhere
<Noskcaj> I'll try and do them later, internet is playing up currently
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, you have all weekend still, no -desktop branches are likely to get sponsored over the weekend
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> the channel topic needs an update for 14.10 ;-)
<Forage> I'd like to update to 14.10, but I was waiting for GNOME 3.14 to be more complete in gnome3-staging. Things have calmed down in the ppa. Does this mean 3.14 is pretty much complete and usable/stable?
<Forage> The one thing I'm still missing is Evolution
<Forage> Any idea when that one is ready to be added?
<Forage> I'll wait a bit more if it's a matter of days, I'll go forward with the update if it's a matter of weeks
<darkxst> Forage, staging is pretty much stable now
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> I don't think there was an evolution 3.14 release
<darkxst> hi lindol
<Forage> darkxst: you are right: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution/ReleaseHOWTO#Release_Schedule
<Forage> because there was a 3.13 release earlier, I expected a 3.14 as well
<Forage> but it appears they skipped it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.1 LTS | Latest Stable Release 14.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<Forage> bummer, it's one of the apps that needs the most improvements :-/
<Forage> OK, I guess that means updating time
<Forage> should I really purdge the ppa first? It seems to me that going back from 3.12 to 3.10 in order to go to 3.12 again, followed by going to 3.14 is...well...needlessly complex to achieve the same
<Forage> I'm afraid I'll loose 3.12 specific settings in the process
<lindol> darkxst, thank you :)
<darkxst> Forage, yes and you won't loose any settings
<darkxst> the upgrader disables ppa's, but if you don't purge -staging, upgrade will get messed up
<darkxst> Forage, also see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2014-November/002448.html
<darkxst> ppa-purge doesnt work great on 14.04 for some reason (probably aptitude bug)
<Forage> darkxst: OK...that doesn't look like much fun :-/
<darkxst> I don't know if its always that bad, but ppa-purge will remove stuff due to libs with soname bumps
<darkxst> you can get those back easily though, with apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^
<Forage> making 3 backups first just to be sure than ;-)
<kamal_> did anyone else "dirty upgrade" from 14.04 to 14.10?
<kamal_> I'm having some weird issues with shadows like in this thread http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1232377-anyone-tried-gnome-314-on-ubuntu-1410-already/
<kamal_> I'm wondering if anyone else is too
<alex_rock> hi @ all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It looks like geocode-glib is needed in main for g-s-d
<Noskcaj> to use geoclue-2.0
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yeh that sounds right, parts of geoclue-1 were moved into that
<darkxst> empathy can use it as well, but its optional there
<darkxst> ::q
<SonikkuAmerica> Hellooooooooooooo! You're probably wondering why I'm here. :D
<DASPRiD> no
<SonikkuAmerica> DASPRiD: Lolz, I used to be a part of the team. I'm now mainly here to teach people the art of GNOME. I have it on ArchLinux
<DASPRiD> SonikkuAmerica, even then; it's a human thing to return at some point ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-09
<Ocean_> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS with gnome 3.12 installed via ppa. Since i installed gnome 3.12 the shortcuts on keyboard has stopped working. i badly needs the prt sc working back again. any help will be much appreciated. thanks
<Ocean_> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS with gnome 3.12 installed via ppa. Since i installed gnome 3.12 the shortcuts on keyboard has stopped working. i badly needs the prt sc working back again. any help will be much appreciated. thanks
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> I just updated from 14.04 to 14.10, but I only get a black screen at the point the login screen should appear
<Forage> a gdm reconfigure gave me nothing, neither does the Xorg.0.log
<Forage> I also rebuild and reinstalled the AMD display drivers command line
<Forage> I'm a bit lost with no errors being presented
<Forage> (IRC on my phone, so it's a bit unpractical)
<Forage> what could be the problem?
<Forage> "solved" it
<Forage> it's still fglrx messing things up
<Forage> installing fglrx from the repos instead of from AMD's website got me a running system again
 * Forage gonna catch it again to install GNOME 3.14
<Forage> GNOME 3.14 installed nicely, great
<Forage> two things I noticed: min and max window buttons are back by default? :-S Why bother? I disabled them again with the tweak tool
<Forage> Fonts and messed on in different area's like notifications and "top toolbar" menu's
<Forage> s/and messed on/are messed up
<Forage> http://s13.postimg.org/9b26hh7fb/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_17_13_15.png
<Forage> any idea what's causing this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-02
<Sicnus> really loving ubuntu-gnome ;D
<jono_> hey all
<jono_> is there a plan for 3.18 to hit the stable ppa?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you merge gnome-themes-standard and gsettings-desktop-schemas?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll have a look in a bit.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for clarity, mention that the notifications key is used by u-c-c
<darkxst> ^gsettings key
<darkxst> really u-c-c should port to the new key though
<mgedmin> no gpg-agent :(
<mgedmin> life without gpg-agent is grim and joyless
<mgedmin> woohoo all I have to do is apt install gnupg-agent
<mgedmin> and I get a nice gnome-shell popup asking for my passphrase \o/
<iiious> after upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10, the animation of gnome-shell seems like low fps in intel graphics, anyone have same problem?
<iiious> it seems to be normal in nvidia graphic and fresh install
<iiious> darkxst: excuse me, is there any gnome-shell animation low fps/lag report with 15.10?
<mgedmin> intel graphics here; no problems with 15.10
<iiious> mgedmin: upgrade or fresh install?
<mgedmin> upgrade
<mgedmin> glxinfo |grep renderer.string => Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<iiious> Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile here
<iiious> before upgrade the animation of show applications is smooth
<mgedmin> you mean Super+A?
<iiious> yes, application icons fly out from "show applications" button
<iiious> tried wayland, didn't work
<iiious> under nvidia driver is normal, and friend's fresh install is normal
<mgedmin> ok, it's not exactly smooth here
<mgedmin> I don't remember it ever being smooth, TBH
<mgedmin> I thought you meant all gnome-shell animations
<iiious> what I can feel low fps is "show applications" and show activities
<iiious> window maximize and minimize seems no problem
<iiious> so strange
<mgedmin> yeah, I've seen that always
<mgedmin> no, not always
<mgedmin> more like forever
<mgedmin> thing is: after I've been using gnome-shell for a couple of days, say, hitting <Super> feels slow
<mgedmin> (as if most frames are dropped)
<mgedmin> hitting it again a few times makes it feel fast again
<mgedmin> restarting gnome-shell makes it feel fast
<iiious> hit <super>, the hit <super>+A many times, the animation low fps
<iiious> under 3.14 it's smooth, no frames drop
<LinDol_> hi all
<iiious> LinDol_: hi
<duo8> hi
<duo8> how's the new kernel for you guys
<iiious> works fine
<duo8> it breaks a lot of stuff here so i'm back on 4.0.0
<iiious> compile kernel by yourself?
<LinDol_> iiious, hi :)
<LinDol_> iiious, nice to meet you :)
<iiious> LinDol_: :)
<satanist|work> hi I have a problem with gnome-controle-center.real, it don't show all options
<satanist|work> but gnome-control-center shows all
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Springbank> Hi
<Springbank> Some of you are speaking french here?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Springbank: Idk, but I speak English.... ;-)
<weva> hello everyone, can you help me with critical problems of gnome disk utility please?
<weva> hello everyone, can you help me with critical problems of gnome disk utility please?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-03
<hugealt> Hi there - I've been experiencing a strange issue with my FIlco USB keyboard since installing 15.10. It seems that occasionally (once an hour or so) my keyboard will either get stuck on repeating a key or repeating no key and just become unresponsive. It won't respond to input at all, even capslock etc will not enable/disable. I can resolve it by unplugging and replugging the usb. I'm just scared that it will hap
<hugealt> pen when I'm doing something time-sensitive or data-sensitive and end up causing a serious problem.
<mgedmin> do you see anything interesting in dmesg or journalctl when that happens?
<hugealt> Nothing in either
<hugealt> I can see where I disconnected and reconnected the keyboard in both, but nothing right before
<mgedmin> I don't know what to suggest
<LinDol> hi all
<kozukumi> hello, I have an issue when logging out of gnome, wonder if someone could give me a hand? here is a link an image of the error I get http://i.imgur.com/yLGvizr.jpg
<freyes> kozukumi, try pressing Alt+F7 , the login screen should be there
<kozukumi> no that is on the gui tty (or whatever it is called) i can press alr+f1 to get tty1 and login, then i can do startx or reboot and all is fine
<kozukumi> not too sure whats up :/
<kozukumi> looks like it is hanging on an fsck?
<kozukumi> ive only been using linux for 4 hours so this is all new to me :)
<kozukumi> Hi all, I have an issue with logout. It crashes and gives me a text screen like so http://i.imgur.com/rQrY95a.jpg
<kozukumi> I think it might be something to do with fsck but I can't find anything related to it in the logs
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I think I can say with confidence that it isn't related to fsck... reason being, that it says it was "clean" and then went on to other tasks.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kozukumi: ^^
<kozukumi> yeah that is what i thought too but i cant find anything else related to it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Try Ctrl + Atl + F1
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That should get you to a terminal.
<kozukumi> yeah i can get a tty1
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, login, and then try journalctl.
<kozukumi> and i can login and startx again and it loads fine
<kozukumi> ok let me write this down as i need to crash my system to do it lol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kamikaze == kozukumi
<kozukumi> ha
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-04
<lindol> hi all
<kozukumi> I have an issue with gdm not respawning in Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 (Gnome Shell 3.16) when auto login is enabled. All works fine if I do not have autologin enabled. Anyone seen this? I can't find any errors in the log files. It just doesn't respawn with some text on the screen, last line saying "A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit (47s / no limit)"
<muelli> kozukumi: sounds strange.  Mind you that logs are done via journalctl nowadays.
<kozukumi> yeah journalctl says nothing
<kozukumi> All I get is this http://i.imgur.com/BuUOpH3.jpg
<muelli> kozukumi: that's not journalctl though ;-)
<kozukumi> yeah indeed, that is a picture of the screen when it errors ;)
<darkxst> that should timeout and continue after 2mins though
<kozukumi> darkxst why is it happening though?
<darkxst> kozukumi, idk, did gdm crash?
<darkxst> get the logs from journalctl
<kozukumi> what is the best way to get the logs related to the crash?
<kozukumi> jorunalctl list thousands of lines
<darkxst> pastebin
<kozukumi> ok i will do it next time i logout and crash it ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-05
<Guest48239> Hello all!
<Guest48239> I have a question about a weird menu I get at the bottom of my Ubuntu 15.10 screen
<Guest48239> everytime a program starts, it adds an icon to this menu (I never saw it before I ugpraded)
<Guest48239> it has little left and right arrows to open and close it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> This isn't the Ubuntu channel.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ubuntu GNOME is different. (Better, imo.)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239: ^^^
<Guest48239> I am running Ubuntu GNOME
<Guest48239> fuck unity!
<Guest48239> So, back to my question...
<Guest48239> I have a small grey menue with icons of ostensibly (some) of my running programs
<Guest48239> it shows hexchat but not Terminal or Firefox
<Guest48239> how do I extirpate this dumb menu?
<Guest48239> I am running Ubuntu GNOME, I have a small grey menue with icons of some of my running programs (not all, Hexchat is there, Firefox and Terminal are not for example). I wish to extirpate this menue entirely from displaying. Does anyone have an idea of how I might do so?
<Guest48239> does anyone even know what menue I am talking about or what its called?
<Guest48239> I am running Ubuntu GNOME, I have a small grey menue with icons of some of my running programs (not all, Hexchat is there, Firefox and Terminal are not for example). I wish to extirpate this menue entirely from displaying. Does anyone have an idea of how I might do so?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239, try right clicking on it.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> The menu, not the icons.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239, honestly I don't know what menu you've gotten to appear down at the bottom of the screen.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And please watch what you say.
<Guest48239> does zero
<Guest48239> what is the name of the menu or program generating it?
<Guest48239> what is the menue called?
<Guest48239> It is a gray menue with icons of some of the programs I am running
<Guest48239> it is not a menue in the classical textual sense, it pops from left to right coming from the left and has only icons on it
<Guest48239> when I move my cursor near it a small right arrow appears
<Guest48239> when I click the arrow the menu pops out to the right
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wait, do you access it from the top left corner?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> If so, that is supposed to be there.
<Guest48239> bottom left
<Guest48239> someone else told me its called the message tray?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Lemme switch OSs I'm in Xubuntu right now.
<Guest48239> ok, thanks!
<Guest48239> welcome back
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thanks.
<Guest48239> I started hexchat, and then I see that dumb menue down there or message tray or whatever it is
<Guest48239> I want to get rid of it entirely or move it so it doesn't overwrite the first part of the prompt when I am using gnome-terminal and am at the bottom line of the screen
<Guest48239> I am fine to remove it entirely actually
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm doing a qemu boot of Ubuntu GNOME... I was going to do a regulare boot, but I decided to just stay here. ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I think it might not work... :-(
<Guest48239> oh
<Guest48239> I use vmware usually for virtualized stuff usually.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It wasn't working, I'm just going to switch. I've done a test for easy2boot using it, but I'm not sure why it isn't working for this.
<Guest48239> I am using Ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I forgot to say, that I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 (development version of course).
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I was using Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 dev until it got released.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Then I "upgraded" to Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 dev
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239, Just give me a few minutes, I've got a disk burning right now...
<Guest48239> oh...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Sorry. it is progressing quickly though.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239, do you know how to switch your Nick?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You could do something a little more personal than "Guest48239".
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guest48239, 82% done
<cap0> Guest48239: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/967/hide-legacy-tray/
<Guest48239> I am checking the extension now
<Guest48239> That thing moves it, what tool must I use to remove it entirely?
<Guest48239> That thing moves it, what tool must I use to remove it entirely?
 * Guest48239 That thing moves it, what tool must I use to remove it entirely?
<Guest48239> I need to reboot
<Guest48239> be right back
<johnjohn101> when will 16.04 be on gnome 3.18?
<johnjohn101> in the daily
<darkxst> johnjohn101, it is getting there, maybe 80% done
<johnjohn101> darkxst: thanks. i'm enjoying 15.10 now.  seems to do well on vmware player except for an occasional xorg exception
<darkxst> johnjohn101, fwiw vmware needs a workaround to run on a 15.10+ host atm
<johnjohn101> will it be easier to port once unity moves to qt?
<darkxst> slightly easier
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-06
<jono> hey all
<darkxst> ricotz, did you get any response from debian re soname bump for gjs?
<ricotz> darkxst, I made mbiebl aware of it, but it seems he doesnt care
<ricotz> darkxst, note the package-name is the same since Trusty, and I guess there were more breakages since then
<darkxst> right, I didn't look back past 1.43.3, but that doesn't look so bad, most of the changes are related to the coverage stuff
<darkxst> atleast I didnt see anything that wouldnt cause a FTBFS if code moves
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you get those merges done?
<ricotz> darkxst, anyhow still there were API changes, but feel free to ignore them and drop the blocking bug report
<darkxst> ricotz, still powerpc test failures also, but happy to ignore those for now
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=757328
<ubot5> Gnome bug 757328 in general "test-suite fails on various architectures in testCallbackTransferFull" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> for some reason its GI_TRANSFER_NOTHING on powerpc
<ricotz> darkxst, did you try to bisect it?
<darkxst> no but it is this https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/commit/?id=348ee04116eb4681320251329551d6b1ba2794d4
<darkxst> (the test was in a different commit)
<darkxst> but essentially on powerpc that patch does not exist
<darkxst> atleast not for the test case
<darkxst> and I aint bisecting anything, qemu emulation is soooooo slow
<mgedmin> oh wow lightdm is very nice on a dual-head screen (login prompt shows up on the screen that has the mouse cursor)
<darkxst> mgedmin, GNOME are working on that for 3.20
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685300
<ubot5> Gnome bug 685300 in lock-screen "shield lifting should only happen on one display in a multihead setup" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Initiatives/EveryDetailMatters?action=show&redirect=EveryDetailMatters
<mgedmin> "with some flat color fill when the displays' Y resolution doesn't match"
<mgedmin> ooh, what happens when the resolution matches?
<bcx> Hi can I get horizontal scrolling in Nautilus as in file-roller or baobab ?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't think you will ever *need* to have horizontal scrolling.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> bcx: ^^^
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: ?
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: it is difficult to manage long filenames without it ...
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly:  how do you manage long file names views on little screens ?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm on Xubuntu, and with Thunar, the rename is done in a pop-up window - I think that is a better design.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I use Ubuntu-GNOME too (16.04 dev).
<JohnnyComeL8ly> bcx: how small is your monitor?
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: 1024*768
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You can't use the file browser in maximized position?
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: i'm not talking about the rename, simply the view, I also have more columns, owner, perms, I would like to horizontally scroll instead of filenames being cropped
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What is the file browser which is in use?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Nautilus?
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: yes
<JohnnyComeL8ly> bcx: Where do you live?
<bcx> Is thunar able to scroll horizontally ?
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: at granma's :p
<JohnnyComeL8ly> When I hover over the horizontal bar, in detailed listing, then it scrolls sideways, but most of the time, I don't use that....
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: Is thunar able to scroll horizontally ??? I would give it a try if so
<JohnnyComeL8ly> bcx: I meant, Country/Region... if you live in the U.S.A., you should be able to get free monitors from people.  I got most of the monitors I use for free.  They are 1280x1024.
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: Does Thunar have a configuration system as nautilus-actions ? I even would love not to re-implement my existing right-click actions ...
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: :) I understand now
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, Thunar is able to scroll horizontally, but like I said, you have to hover over the slider-bar.
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: I mainly use VirtualBoxes images with no drivers
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That isn't as good as real hardware for the OS to work on.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (In most cases, I should say.)
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: so in Thunar I cannot scroll horizontally with two fingers anywhere in the view, that is the workflow I am looking for
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Unless you have really crummy hardware, and M$ windoz has the best driver. Even then, I wouldn't do it... too much black hole with M$.
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: indeed, especially without guest additions :( , but I won resolution a level with wily's mesa drivers on vbox, before that was 800x600
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What, are you on a touch screen lappie?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> bcx: ^^^
<bcx> JohnnyComeL8ly: i don't know the word lappie, no touch screen, I just use my laptop's integrated pointing device (synaptics touchpad), which is really less comfortable that on a mac
<JohnnyComeL8ly> lappie = laptop
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Idk about that... I get what you're saying, but have never messed with anything like that.
<jamf> hi there!
<jamf> i have ubuntu gnome 14.10 currently installed, and now im about to upgrade to 15.10
<jamf> following the guide in the ubuntu-gnome website, says that i have to ppa-purge the ppa gnome3-team repos
<jamf> and then upgrade
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-07
<jamf> im not sure of about doing that, because ppa-purge says that have to delete/downgrade several packages
<jamf> so my question is, what is the need of doing ppa-purge before do-release-upgrade?
<Jamie_1> hey i need to make a boot partition on this computer, i am running gnome, when i installed for some odd reason it made the boot partition on the flash drive and i had just been using that to boot for the past month or two,
<Jamie_1> now i lost the flash drive so i cant restart, i am on the computer now
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-08
<shawn> hello. since I updated to wily my system has been going into gnome fallback mode. I cant figure out what is wrong. I tried looking in the xorg log
<shawn> http://termbin.com/6ykz
<shawn> that is the xorg log^
<shawn> http://i.imgur.com/tSoPpRv.png
<shawn> these are the symptoms: the blocky look to the buttons, the "task bar" at the bottom, the grey color of the system bars^
<darkxst> shawn, is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<darkxst> also pastebin `journalctl -b /usr/bin/gnome-session` output
<shawn> OK sec
<shawn> http://termbin.com/kytp
<shawn> yes gnome-settings-daemon is running
<darkxst> shell crashed
<darkxst> Nov 07 18:34:30 minz-HP-G62-Notebook-PC gnome-session[1306]: gnome-session[1306]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<darkxst> Nov 07 18:34:30 minz-HP-G62-Notebook-PC gnome-session[1306]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<darkxst> shawn, are you using gnome3-staging ppa?
<shawn> nope
<darkxst> shawn, that also looks like gnome classic, did you try normal gnome session?
<shawn> It doesn't have that option in GDM unless the menu is hidden
<shawn> I think itnis getting forced to be in "Gnome classic" mode
<darkxst> shawn, there is nothing to force it, you should see a "gear" cog after clicking your username
<shawn> I'll look again for one tomorrow, but that was one of the first things I looked for
<shawn> I already put it away for the night
<shawn> darkxst: somehow it got changed to classic and the icon for the menu was missing
<shawn> But I clicked around for the invisable click target and found the menu
<darkxst> oh, that was meant to be fixed in wily, can you file a bug
<lindol> hi all :)
<eliasps> darkxst sorry for the absence. Was dealing with some work-related responsibilities. Regarding clutter's sru, there are many stuff that need to be bumped, dependencies versions.
<Olotila> I have 2 new notifications in lock screen
<Olotila> it says: Files 2 new notifications
<Olotila> but when I login, I see nothing about any notifications
<Olotila> where can I find the actual notifications?
<darkxst> eliasps, ok, don't worry about it
<darkxst> ricotz, I am going to rename gdm to sync up with debian, but is there some easy way to migrate /etc/gdm -> /etc/gdm3?
<ricotz> darkxst, look at gdm3.maintscript
<darkxst> ricotz, mv_conffile can only move individual files though?
<darkxst> and there could in theory be custom hook scripts in there (although don't know if anyone uses those)
<ricotz> darkxst, a symlink might be a painless way
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, will try that
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-07
<mgedmin> how can I change my $PATH for a Wayland session?
<mgedmin> heyyy, Alt-F2 r is "not available on Wayland"!  how can I ask gnome-shell to re-load .desktop files after I eddit the path in Exec=... ?
<mgedmin> back to X and now chromium fails to render anything inside any browser tab
<mgedmin> fixed by restarting chromium
<mgedmin> ha ha my keyboard layout reset to us for no reason
<ltallen_> Hi, is anyone online right now?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-09
<sector327> anyone available to help troubleshoot gnome shell integration issue?>
<sector327> I am running UB 16.04LTS, gnome desktop and I had gnome shell integration extension installed on chromium when I was running fedora. Now that I have installed UB, I log into chromium with my google account, it loads all my bookmarks, extensions etc and now I get a constant pop up that there is a Gnome Shell Integration error. "no such interface 'org.gnome.Shell.Extensions' on...???
<jamie_1> anyone know why i cant run nautilus as root on wayland? im on 16.10
<jamie_1> when i run sudo nautilus i get No protocol specified
<jamie_1> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<jamie_1> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<jamie_1> (nautilus:24930): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<jamie_1> im guessing it has to do with the display server not working with the terminal as expected, its trying to open a x11 setup instead
<jamie_1> im gonna swap back to x11
<mgedmin> how is samba browsing supposed to work?
<mgedmin> I can access my local samba server with smbclient -N //server/share; nautilus cannot see it
<mgedmin> am I missing packages?
<mgedmin> is it the firewall?
<mgedmin> (but smbclient works so it can't be the firewall, right?)
<mgedmin> wait, browsing != connecting
<freakyy> hi all. how can i get rid of the .. top window border bar of firefox in latest firefox and ubuntu 16.10?
<freakyy> and does anyone know how i can login with gnome-twitch to twitch? oO
<sector327> anyone available to help troubleshoot gnome shell integration issue?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-10
<pchoo> Hi all,  the other day I updated some packages using dist-upgrade and now I cannot turn off my laptop.  It shuts down, and then hangs, showing me a screen with an underscore in the top left
<pchoo> where should I be looking to find out the information to help me know why?
<pchoo> I've had to hold the power button down when it gets to this stage a few times, and I don't want to continue with that.  here is my syslog from when I start the shutdown process and  the first bit after: http://pastebin.com/h38zXzTp
<jamie_1> okay so im having an intersting issue, right now i am trying to connect my bluetooth speaker to my computer and its just not having it... its connected with audio sink but its not letting me choose the speaker as output in the sound settings
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-11
<jamie_1> anyone know why when i changed the font it screwed up the letter spacing on some things main thing is my terminal
<hackedbellini> Hi guys! I have a dikless setup with nfs here at my work. We use gdm to login to our stations. Previously on Ubuntu 14.04 it would load users from NIS, but since the upgrade to 16.04 it is not loading anymore. I can confirm that nis is working since I can manually input the user there, but I really needed it to display the users
<hackedbellini> is there any change on gdm that changed how this works and I should do something about it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-12
<Sn0wT1g3r> Just to let you know the link to download Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 is missing on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME and on the offical Ubuntu Gnome website
<Sn0wT1g3r> https://ubuntugnome.org/download/ that is even on the IRC headder has no download link for 16.10! Only the wiki release notes page is linked and it is missing the link to 16.10 as well.
<freakyy> what is a good flat icon theme and complete one for ubuntu gnome?
<freakyy> i8 mean material design icon pack / flat icon pack
<UltimateVivo> Hi
<freakyy> what version is ubuntu gnome 16.10 using (of gnome) and is there anything newer i could install? also ... gnome-terminal is it possible to activate hyperlink clicking because it doesnt work when im connected over ssh to some server and am inside a screen
<freakyy> i double click but nothign opens
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-13
<c_smith> soooo, anyone know if it's yet possible to integrate purple-facebook with empathy?
<c_smith> iirc it SHOULD with telepathy-haze. but I get the feeling there's some small bits missing to actually add the account and handle everything
<josebalius> hello everyone
<josebalius> i have a problem with my bluetooth mouse. It keep disconnecting at random times, it seems (to me) like it happens when the computer is doing something heavy. I am wondering, are there any power settings that could be turning off or disabling wifi?
<josebalius> using the latest LTS release
<josebalius> on an x1 carbon
<josebalius> anybody here?
<josebalius> anybody here?
<josebalius> hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-06
<vikas123_0> i installed gmd3...till login screen its all ok..but after login unity is still there..
<jbicha> are you sure?
<jbicha> after clicking your name, click the gear button to select the session you want
<jbicha> if you're using 17.10, click Ubuntu; otherwise click GNOME
<vikas123_0> yes i am doing that only...
<vikas123_0> i made a new user and it works fine for that new user
<vikas123_0> br
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-12
<erle-> As I understand, ubuntu-gnome as extra flavor has ended (except support for previous LTS probably) and this is now about regular Ubuntu with gnome-session?
<ronj> s
